# Parking at Dunkerque



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I usually travel Dover - Calais but I have just booked Dover - Dunkerque for July next year through the Caravan Club for £61. 

This means instead of rolling off the ferry and parking at Calais, I will be at Dunkerque. does anyone know either if I can park at Dunkerque or is there any freeparking anywhere nearby?

Thanks a lot, bigfrank3


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Several options, you can park up at the ferry terminal, or use the aires at either Gravellines or Grand Fort Phillipe.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfrank3 said:


> I usually travel Dover - Calais but I have just booked Dover - Dunkerque for July next year through the Caravan Club for £61.
> 
> This means instead of rolling off the ferry and parking at Calais, I will be at Dunkerque. does anyone know either if I can park at Dunkerque or is there any freeparking anywhere nearby?
> 
> Thanks a lot, bigfrank3


Unless things have changed in the past couple of years you can park outside the offices of Norfolkline- in the car park used by people arriving late or leaving early.

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There is parking at the ferryport. 
Exit the ferry and then go round the roundabout as if to go back to re-embark - take the lane to the right towards the ticket office.
A large car park - you will not be alone.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

gravelines is not far away opposite marina stayed there last month, peaceful


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try here as well;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-44406-dunkirk.html+overnight

G


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

NorfolkLine seem very tolerant of Motorhomes in the car park next to reception for overnighting. There are no facilities. You have to leave the docks then go right round the first roundabout and return as if you are going back to Dover, but veer off to the right just before the check-in as if you wish to buy tickets.

I've parked on the HGV overnight park near the docks several times without problems. Follow the signs to the right at a roundabout as you leave the docks. It can have a lot of puddles, but since you won't be leaving your motorhome that shouldn't be a problem.

Gravelines aire is only fifteen minutes away to the west and is much more pleasant, next to the marina. There are always lots of British vans there. Again, no facilities. There is supposed to be another aire in Gravelines where you can get fresh water and dump your toilet waste, but I've never managed to find it. You cannot overnight at this service aire.

There is supposed to be an aire at Nieuwpoort, thirty minutes to the east, with showers and toilets, as well as hook-up, water and toilet dump but I have yet to try it - next trip with NorfolkLine and I will.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

As others have posted you can stay in the Norfolkline car park by the ticket office which seems very safe and secure. Or Gravelines marina, although there are no facilities it is only a short stroll into the town centre ( about 5 minutes) where there are bars and various eateries. Chasper.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish you lot would stop recommending Gravelines, Last time i turned up it was full of vans. At the weekends it is usually full of French weekenders.
But a nice spot to stay.

Dave p :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I wish you lot would stop recommending Gravelines, Last time i turned up it was full of vans. At the weekends it is usually full of French weekenders.
> :


Well at least you found the place ! We've had two attempts and even withTT managed not to find it.

There's a very good Auchan at Grande Synthe for your breakfast and fuel next day. Somewhere in the back of my mind I have a feeling there might even be a borne there but that might be wishful thinking.

G


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Well at least you found the place ! We've had two attempts and even withTT managed not to find it.
> 
> G


Hi Grizzly,

We used Gravelines last week and had the same problem as it wasn't either of the Aires that I'd found on the net.

We did find it, by accident, but this will get you there..... N50 59' 15" E 2 07' 20"


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Those cordinates are spot on Phil


Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> 
> We used Gravelines last week and had the same problem as it wasn't either of the Aires that I'd found on the net.
> 
> We did find it, by accident, but this will get you there..... N50 59' 15" E 2 07' 20"


Or, if you prefer to use the other language:

50.987500
2.122222


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look look at Gravelines below, it's a beautiful spot but don't park along paralleled to the river on the river side of the road as it can upset the boat owners who are usually very nice. We were offered free fish one time.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Jean-Luc said:


> Have a look look at Gravelines below, it's a beautiful spot but don't park along paralleled to the river on the river side of the road as it can upset the boat owners who are usually very nice. We were offered free fish one time.


Parking on the river side doesn't seem to be a problem now. There is an area around the entrance to the pontoons that has been marked out as "No parking for camping cars". This extends about 25m either side of the pontoon entrance but beyond that parking is ok.


----------

